# It looks too COLD.....



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

but for you guys that like this here's another one.:salute:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that white stuff is the devil


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

EWWWWWWW! AHAH Just Kidding. The only thing about that snow is it looks like it is about a foot of wet slop. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Cant wait to get out of this heat and into the cold! That suff looks heavy but i would love to have some snow now.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

lol i bet that van and car were pissed when they had 4 foot banks around there vehicles.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depending what kind of mood I'm in I'll either leave it packed against the door or leave only 2 inches around it. :salute:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;396453 said:


> Depending what kind of mood I'm in I'll either leave it packed against the door or leave only 2 inches around it. :salute:


I have a half dozen accounts where the rule is No Parking in the lot until it's been plowed...there are idiots who don't read the signs and I end up plowing them in so bad they need to call a wrecker. I can't wait to post pics, you guys are gonna laugh your azzes off.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

HAHA thats awesome. I did that a couple of times last year. The jagoffs park there cars right in a no parking zone, in front of the business and don't come back for about 30 mins either.:realmad: !


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

We plow a whole private gated community subdivision here and there are rules that no one is allowed to park on the street during snow. they get plowed in


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I new to this site but i can tell you i was in buffalo when that happened last year.. I was working on a prodject @ one of our buffalo location and next thing you new it was a blizzard.. funny i went and grabbed my fellow manager plow from his house and popped it on my truck (fisher v) and plowed for half the night then went south out of the snow and back around to rochester and picked up a huge gen set for them..


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

awww man that just looks like transmission killer snow right there.


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

bring it on the sooner the better


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Now that looks like fun...........


----------

